# Totally nautolexed (vinyl)



## jigngrub (Oct 29, 2011)

Been bustin' my butt on this every day for the last couple of months and thought I'd post some pics.

With hatches open:
















Hatches closed:




















I've still got a few things to do, but should be back on the water in a day or two.


----------



## LonLB (Oct 29, 2011)

*VERY NICE* =D> 

Any more pics or info of/on the boat?


----------



## batman (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes excellent work.Very nice boat you have there.Maybe some hull shots as well?
DanD


----------



## jigngrub (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a '97 Tracker Pro Deep V, and the hull isn't restored. I don't worry too much about the outside because it's a fishin' boat and will just get dinged again if I fix it up.

I redid the inside with the vinyl to get rid of the soggy/damp/wet fish slimey carpet that breeds the mold and mildew. Now it's much easier to clean and maintain.

It used to look like this.






Now it doesn't matter if I spill my Pepsi or a fish drops on the deck, just hose it off when I get home.


----------



## wihil (Oct 30, 2011)

That turned out great! =D>


----------



## batman (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks great ,what kinda texture does the vinyl have?Is it like a counter top, looks like carpet in the pics.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Oct 30, 2011)

Lookin' good. =D> =D> =D> =D> What fasteners did you use out in the middle of the panels?
After a search this is all I could find but yours looks more like carpet? Am I missing something?
https://www.scalisemarine.com/nautolex.htm :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## jigngrub (Oct 30, 2011)

batman said:


> Looks great ,what kinda texture does the vinyl have?Is it like a counter top?Hello, looks like carpet in the pics.


It has kind of a tiny pebble texture and is very tough... as a matter of fact I skinned my knuckles on it a couple of times when I was pressure rolling it. It's not slick at all, and does look like carpet from a distance. You can walk on it with bare feet no problem, just don't fall on it face first and skid across it.



PATRIOT2 said:


> Lookin' good. =D> =D> =D> =D> What fasteners did you use out in the middle of the panels?
> After a search this is all I could find but yours looks more like carpet? Am I missing something?
> https://www.scalisemarine.com/nautolex.htm :?: :?: :?: :?:



I used open end blind rivets, 1/4" diameter with a grip range of 7/8"-1"





I think the stuff you were looking at in that link is the Nautolex upholstery vinyl and not the decking/flooring vinyl. Here's a link to where I got mine:

https://www.defender.com/category.jsp?path=-1|10918|311409&id=311410&start=11&results=7&sort=products

I used the Storm Gray color and it took 30' of the 6' wide roll and had very little scrap left over for a 17' Deep V.

... btw, that's the best price I could find on the net at $9.50 a square yard... about $200 to do my boat.


----------



## bobbyb (Oct 30, 2011)

Look's better than off the Showroom Floor,

Congrats on a beautiful job, =D> 

bobby


----------



## Tin Man (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks great! You did a superb job. 

Did you use the Nautolux glue that is advertised on the Defender website?


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 24, 2011)

Tin Man said:


> Looks great! You did a superb job.
> 
> Did you use the Nautolux glue that is advertised on the Defender website?



Thanks for the kind words.

I used the nautolex 88 adhesive for the large flat areas/pieces. It's a more forgiving adhesive because the immediate bond is fairly weak and it makes it easier to make any adjustments and to roll out any air bubbles.

For wrapping the edges of the vinyl around to the back of the pieces and the smaller and irregular shaped pieces I used contact cement for the strong immediate bond, this eliminated the need to staple and/or tape the edges until the 88 adhesive set and cured.

Where I used the 88 adhesive, I applied it to the back of the vinyl and to the piece I was working on as per the instructions for maximum bonding.


----------



## Tin Man (Nov 26, 2011)

jigngrub said:


> Tin Man said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! You did a superb job.
> ...




Thanks. What was the purpose of the aluminum rivets in the center of the larger areas? I'm assuming to hold down the Nautolex. Did the glue not hold it down well enough?
Thanks


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 26, 2011)

Tin Man said:


> Thanks. What was the purpose of the aluminum rivets in the center of the larger areas? I'm assuming to hold down the Nautolex. Did the glue not hold it down well enough?
> Thanks



The adhesive is holding the Nautolex down fine. 

I used the rivets to fasten the decking to the boat framing. I like my decking fasteners exposed in case I need to remove some or all of the decking to make repairs below deck (leaks, livewell plumbing). That way I don't have to rip up my nice vinyl job to get below deck. and I can fasten the panels back down with more rivets and it'll be good as new.

I don't think the exposed rivets look too bad, and they'll save time and money if I ever need to remove the decking.


----------



## Tin Man (Nov 26, 2011)

Didn't think about the need to remove deck for repairs, but very smart idea to keep rivets exposed. My floors are just laid down with no fasteners. I may have to consider how they can be fastened.

Thanks for the info.............again, floor looks beautiful!!


----------

